

George W. Bush: Edward Snowden 'Damaged The Security Of The Country' - mark_l_watson
http://www.businessinsider.com/george-bush-edward-snowden-nsa-surveillance-programs-2013-7

======
mark_l_watson
I submitted this, not because it is a great article, but because I thought
opening up the Snowden leak discussion to include Bush was useful.

My politics are peculiar: I donated money to Bush's 2000 campaign and strongly
supported him. Same for Obama in 2008: money and lots of enthusiasm.

I have been disappointed with both W. Bush and Obama. Even though I believe
they are both good men, in a moral sense, I also believe that they have both
really hurt our country principally by being corporate puppets.

~~~
DamnYuppie
I think that is a valid point. I also agree that both were disappointing
corporate puppets, which I think is a great synonym for "politicians"!

------
e3pi
(edit) George W. Bush 'Damaged The Security Of The Country'

